# *** SHIRT TIME AGAIN -Final round - part2 ***



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

I think it is time to see if we can put another order in again. This will be the *LAST* time we use this design, so get this *rare masterpiece* :LOL2: while you can. After this, I will retire the design and we will start work on the next one. All we need is 50 to make an order. If we get semi close to 50 I will buy the rest and sit on them like last time. I did manage to sell them all. The advantage to pre-order is that you can get any color and size you want. The print is white, the shirt color is your choice. Click on the link of the garment that interests you, and then choose a color and then PM me with what you want. No money needs to be sent until we have enough for an order. Please don't say you will take one and then disappear.

*Tshirts*
The shirts are going to be ANVIL brand 976
100% preshrunk
short sleeve 
6.1 OZ. heavyweight TeeS-2X, 3X, 4X

Link for the t-shirt: Anvil 976
Womans : 978

*TankTops*
Tank Tops are going to be Anvil 215
6.1 OZ HEAVYWEIGHT TANK TOP

* Pre-shrunk heavyweight 6.1 oz 100% cotton
* Bound-on self trim around neck and armhole
* Double-needle bottom hem 

S-2X
Link for the Tank: Anvil 215 Tank

*Sweatshirts*

*Hanes F260 Crew*

* Outside, it's cotton-rich for breathable comfort.
* Inside, it's pure plush cotton for soothing softness.
* Cozy stretch ribbing trims cuffs and relaxed hem.
* Two-needle topstitching reinforces all the right places.
* 30-1/2 inches long.

* Light Steel: 85% Cotton/15% Polyester; Charcoal Heather: 65% Cotton/35% Polyester; Remaining Colors: 90% Cotton/10% Polyester

Link for Crew: Hanes F260

*Hanes HF170 Hoodie*

* Roomy pouch pocket keeps hands warm and keys convenient.
* Ribbed cuffs and relaxed waistband stretch for shape-keeping fit.
* Two-needle stitching reinforces all the right places.
* 30-1/2 inches long.
* Also available for kids.

* Light Steel: 85% Cotton/15% Polyester; Charcoal Heather: 65% Cotton/35% Polyester; Remaining Colors: 90% Cotton/10% Polyester

Link for Hoodie: Hanes HF 170 Hoodie



*Champion Crew S1049*

Count on this Champion sweatshirt for rugged, lasting wear. It's specially engineered to resist vertical shrinkage. So, the length stays true to size, even after many launderings.

* Plush cotton-rich fleece protects you from wind and chill.
* Full athletic fit allows maximum range of motion.
* Ribbed side gussets stretch when you do, for added flexibility.
* Shape-keeping spandex ribbing trims crewneck, cuffs, and hem.
* 29 inches long, with durable double-stitch trim.
* 12-oz. 82% cotton/18% polyester fleece 

Champion Crew CS1049

*Champion Hoodie S1051*

* Thick cotton-rich fleece keeps you comfortably warm year 'round.
* Two-ply hood adjusts with drawcord to chase away the chill.
* Bar-tacked kangaroo pocket shields hands from wind and weather.
* Stretchy ribbed sides, cuffs, and hem add ease and flexibility.
* Full athletic cut, with shoulder seams for better fit.
* 12-oz. 82% cotton/18% polyester fleece 

Champion Hoodie S1051


*PRICING*

Anvil 976 Tshirt 
$13 Plus shipping size small to XL. 2XL $14.50, 3XL-$16

Anvil 215 TankTop
$13.50 Plus Shipping small to XL. 2XL $15, 3XL $16.50 

Hanes Crew sweatshirt F260
$25 Plus shipping small to XL. 2XL $26.50, 3XL $28

Hanes Hooded sweatshirt F170
$32 Plus Shipping Small to XL. 2XL $33.50, 3XL $35

Champion Crew sweatshirt S1049
$35 Plus Shipping Small to XL. 2XL $36.50, 3XL $38

Champion Hooded Sweatshirt S1051
$45 Plus shipping Small to XL. 2XL $46.50, 3XL $48

Shipping is going to be $5 for one item, and $7 for two or more items. 

With the last order I ordered a Hanes Hoodie and it withstood the test of time so far. I am going to order another 2 for myself. I represent allot! :LOL2:

Please PM me with pre-orders. But if you have any questions, here is fine too.

Remember, I am not going to retire with the money made from these shirts. After doing the legwork and packaging and sending them off, There are a few dollars left over that goes right back into the site, Not my pocket. 


And again: This will be the *LAST* time we use this design, so get this *rare masterpiece* while you can before people sell them on ebay for hundreds! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pre-orders*

*Tshirts Anvil 976*

1, Black XL
2, Smoke XL
3, Navy XL
4, Kelly Green 2XL
5, CharityPink 3XL
6, Lake 3XL
7, Independence Red 3XL
8, Charcoal 3XL
9, Black XL
10, cactus green 2Xl
11, cactus green 2Xl
12, black XL
13, lake blue XL
14, Black Medium
15, City Green XL
16, Lake XL
17, Independence Red XL
18, Orange XXL
19, Orange XL
20, Black XL
21, Mandarin Orange L
22, royal Blue L
23, Lake 2XL
24, Orange L
25, Lake 2XL
26, Metro Ble XL
27, Mandarin Orange XL
28, Independence Red XL
29, Black L
30, Black L
31, Lake L
32, Cactus Green XL
33, Orange L
34, Black XXL
35, Lake XXL
36, Royal Blue 3XL 
37, Orange 2XL
38, Pink 2XL
39, orange 2XL (#18) 
40, Lake Medium



*TankTop Anvil 215*
1, Black XL
2, Navy XL
3, Black Large
4, Red Large
1, Navy Large
1, Navy female tank Small

*Champion Hoodie S1051*
1, Black XL
2, Black XL
3, Black XL
4, Black XL

*Hanes Hoodie F170*
1, Deep forest XL
2, Red XL
3, royal Blue L
4, Black 2XL
5, Black Large
6, Black Small

*Hanes Crew F260*
1, Black 2xl


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 31, 2009)

I had my wallet set on the new, tribal design.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 31, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I had my wallet set on the new, tribal design.



Those are coming too but limited colors. I contacted another printing company to see what it would cost to get like 10 or so.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 31, 2009)

PM Sent 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 31, 2009)

Sign me up for:

(1) XL Black Tshirt 
(1) XL Black Champ Hoodie


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2009)

2 cactus green t shirts in 2Xl

1 Crew sweatshirt in black 2xl

Do i send money now?


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> 2 cactus green t shirts in 2Xl
> 
> 1 Crew sweatshirt in black 2xl
> 
> Do i send money now?




No, I will collect money when I put the order in.


----------



## njTom (Jul 31, 2009)

1 black t-shirt xl
1 lake blue t-shirt xl


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2009)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > 2 cactus green t shirts in 2Xl
> ...



Any chance of getting it autographed?


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



The price doubles! 8)


----------



## poolie (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet! I joined TB late last year so have been waiting for this.

I'll PM my order tonight.


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Jim ill take a black tank top in large
> and a white tank top in large
> Need some more tank tops its getting hot here lately
> Joe



Its white print, so it will not show up on the shirt!


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > jirwin6985 said:
> ...



Your killing me! :LOL2:

Here is the link to the Tank top and colors available.

https://www.anvilknitwear.us/2008/product.php?Style=215&CID=6&SCID=24&PID=141


----------



## dunk50 (Jul 31, 2009)

Me to me to!

Two t-shirts that is. Both XL one black one orange. Thanks Dunk


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jul 31, 2009)

Jim,

One Mandarin Orange T-Shirt, size L please!

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## ohm (Jul 31, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## caveman (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim
I would like to order one of the s1051 hoodie black xl but how do i pay you for it? :?: Also have you looked into ball caps or is their all ready some :?:


----------



## countryboy210 (Aug 2, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2009)

caveman said:


> Jim
> I would like to order one of the s1051 hoodie black xl but how do i pay you for it? :?: Also have you looked into ball caps or is their all ready some :?:



Paypal, check, cash, money order, when I place the order (September 1ish)


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like 2 black large t-shirts


----------



## slim357 (Aug 5, 2009)

put me down for a champion hoodie in xl black


----------



## Andy (Aug 5, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2009)

How's that 10 shirt tribal thing working out? 8)


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> How's that 10 shirt tribal thing working out? 8)



I axed the first company, they wanted $18 for one side and $26 for two sides. I told them to go you know where.  

Looking at other companies.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 14, 2009)

Put me down for a t-shirt XXL - Black


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll get (1) 2XL T-Shirt in # 18 orange and (1) 2XL Hanes Hooded Sweat shirt in Black.

Can you bring them to Dale Hollow?


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2009)

BassNBob said:


> I'll get (1) 2XL T-Shirt in # 18 orange and (1) 2XL Hanes Hooded Sweat shirt in Black.
> 
> Can you bring them to Dale Hollow?



Yes sir!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 1, 2009)

BassNBob said:


> I'll get (1) 2XL T-Shirt in # 18 orange and (1) 2XL Hanes Hooded Sweat shirt in Black.
> 
> Can you bring them to Dale Hollow?



x 2 Jim can you bring my t-shirt to dale???


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> BassNBob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get (1) 2XL T-Shirt in # 18 orange and (1) 2XL Hanes Hooded Sweat shirt in Black.
> ...




Sure can!


----------



## riverdawgs (Sep 4, 2009)

ooh ooh just saw this, gonna get with the woman and figure out what sizes and which ones we want, Dont order without me!


----------



## DenisD (Sep 6, 2009)

Jim, I tried to PM you but I don't think it worked. Please put me down for a T-shirt, Medium in LAKE color. Thanks


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2009)

Shirts have been ordered! I will contact you for payment over the weekend. :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 14, 2009)

no paypal for me jim, hope ya dont mind cash

1 med black or blue short sleeved T

much obliged


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 15, 2009)

paypal'ed the money yesterday and confirmed with Jim that it was received...


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2009)

All Shirts will be going out Friday October 2, 2009. Unless I am bringing the to Dale Hollow. :beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok so here is the deal.

*Shirts going out tomorrow are for:*
Slim357
Jirwin6985
Acarbone624
NJTom
Caveman
Cyberflexx
Esquired
Russ010
Worminken
RivRunR
Dunk50
Poolie
Countryboy210
ohm
Captclay
BYOB Baits
JkbIrocZ

*Bringing to Dale Hollow*
Bassaddict
Bubba
Remo
BassNBob
AlumacraftJoe
*Please check shirt sizes when you get them, Just in case.*

If you ordered and paid or ordered and not paid, contact me via PM. If you had a change of heart and do not want the shirts you ordered...No Worries, I can resell them down the line.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a preview of BassAddicts shirt:


----------



## poolie (Oct 5, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! Got the shirts today. They look awesome (I'm wearing one of them now). Thanks Jim =D> 

-- Poolie


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 5, 2009)

poolie said:


> Woo Hoo!! Got the shirts today. They look awesome (I'm wearing one of them now). Thanks Jim =D>
> 
> -- Poolie


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 5, 2009)

Got mine today ! :mrgreen:


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 6, 2009)

Got Mine !* Outstanding !*


----------



## caveman (Oct 6, 2009)

got mine also today looks great.... 
THANKS JIM


----------



## dunk50 (Oct 7, 2009)

got mine, very nice. Dunk


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Jim..

I got mine the other day.. Been so busy and have not really had time to post since my dad was in the hospital and had surgery yesterday...


----------



## riverdawgs (Oct 9, 2009)

good luck with your dad cyber, I hope he is ok. 

cant wait to get my shirts!


----------



## njTom (Oct 9, 2009)

I got mine Jim, Thanks


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys,
Whoever ordered shirts and did not get back to me, I will only hold the shirts till Nov 1, 2009. No hard feelings on my end, but I will not sit on shirts that don't fit me. :LOL2: 

After that they will go on the final shirt availability thread I will create and if anyone wants a shirt they will be able to see what colors and sizes are available.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2009)

BassAddict is still waiting on his Pink Shirt with fringe!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict is still waiting on his Pink Shirt with fringe!





:roll: The man is obviously obsessed with me


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 28, 2009)

We're all obsessed with you man can't ya tell :lol: :lol: ...JIGGY


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2009)

jigster60 said:


> We're all obsessed with you man can't ya tell :lol: :lol: ...JIGGY




Shhhh Jiigy, that is a secret


----------



## poolie (Oct 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> jigster60 said:
> 
> 
> > We're all obsessed with you man can't ya tell :lol: :lol: ...JIGGY
> ...



We don't even mind that he has worms... actually we like it that way 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks All, and since it seams I have a budding fan club I put together a inspirational posters for yas. These prints are $5.00 each + S/H or $10.00 + S/H for a personalized autograph.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Paypal addy? I want an autographed one.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Thanks All, and since it seams I have a budding fan club I put together a inspirational posters for yas. These prints are $5.00 each + S/H or $10.00 + S/H for a personalized autograph.



I'll take a dozen! 

Can you have one printed to wall size? [-o< :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2009)

Sending my payment today - Autographed please!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 29, 2009)

Jim said:


> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> Paypal addy? I want an autographed one.



Jim Ill PM you the address, and if I were you Id get 3-4 dozen. These prints are gonna be worth millions in a year or so!!!



Bubba said:


> I'll take a dozen!



Smart man!!!!



Bubba said:


> Can you have one printed to wall size? [-o< :mrgreen:



Thanks! And anything for you Bubba!!



Captain Ahab said:


> Sending my payment today - Autographed please!



Send more money, CASH. The price doubles for you on account of the aggravation fee!! :evil:


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 29, 2009)

Do we have to pay more for the poster cause of the booger you got hangin out your nose or what :LOL2: :LOL2: JIGGY


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 29, 2009)

jigster60 said:


> Do we have to pay more for the poster cause of the booger you got hangin out your nose or what :LOL2: :LOL2: JIGGY



LMAO that bugger was obviously super imposed by my nemesis's, Ahab or Popeye


----------



## riverdawgs (Oct 31, 2009)

very high quality shirts jim, We love them, gonna get pictures of the shirts in action soon when the river goes down and i'll post em 

thanks again for the bumper sticker


----------

